# diesel purchase choice



## Ince (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm new to getting into a 3/4 ton diesel and am having a tough time deciding, could really use some advice here. have a 2008 chevy 2500 4 door 4 wheel drive duramax/alison tranny stock besides wheels n tires with around 59k miles that i think i can get for around $33k drive out, then today i was online and found a 2010 F250 Fx4 with a edge programmer, wheels n tires other than that seems stock with around 47k miles on it for what i think to get at same drive out price. i love the looks of the ford, but am concerned about horror stories I've heard of the 6.4. a buddy has a 06 duramax and swears by it. I'm not planning on doing much towing, besides a boat, 16' lowboy and a bumper pull camper when i finally get one. any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

With the 2006 to 2012 diesels today you want a warranty. Buy new.


----------



## Ince (Mar 24, 2011)

love to buy a new one. but way outta my price range. lol


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Your typically 2 weeks out (for an appointment) at the Ford dealerships due to too many older (6.0 & 6.4) issues when it comes to diesels. Since I use my truck everyday for work, that was one of my biggest deciding factors.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> With the 2006 to 2012 diesels today you want a warranty. Buy new.


Buy new - seriously??

That's the worst advice I have heard in a long time... :headknock

If you want a "new" truck, buy used with low miles and look for those units still under the manufacturer existing warranty so you can extend if you want. Even better yet, you might can get lucky and find one like I did, a 2011 model with 11k miles on the clock, sold by the dealer as CPO (certified Pre-Owned), clean title and the manufacturers warranty is automically extended to 6 year/100k miles. Basically someone drove my truck 11k miles, I got 3 more years and 64k miles more warranty coverage which would have cost another $2k if I paid for it.

Oh yeah, I got it for almost $25k below sticker on a $62k truck that was only 7 months old. Guess I should have stuck my head clear up my arse and bought new...

Some things are better to buy new, but cars/trucks ain't one of them!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> Buy new - seriously??
> 
> That's the worst advice I have heard in a long time... :headknock
> 
> ...


Sorry I messed up and gave you green,:an6:

Your name fits tho


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Little biased but get the Ford. 2010 job 3 6.4's are much improved over th 08' job 1 and 2's. Still have over 50k on the 100k warranty as well. Just a hell of a lot better lookin truck to boot. If you do go that route, lose the Edge Programmer and get an H&S or Spartan. That Edge will play hell on your tranny if there the same as they were when I had one on a 6.0 KR Dually.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Knot Kidding said:


> Your typically 2 weeks out (for an appointment) at the Ford dealerships due to too many older (6.0 & 6.4) issues when it comes to diesels. Since I use my truck everyday for work, that was one of my biggest deciding factors.


Depends on where you are and what you need done. Around here (San Antonio/New Braunfels/Seguin area) you can normally be in and out pretty quick depending on what you need done.

Not sure if you know, but if you need some real service beyond the normal oil change, fuel filter, type of service - most of the fleet service centers will take it. Some of the bigger dealerships often have a separate fleet service location and their work is typically excellent.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Sorry I messed up and gave you green,:an6:
> 
> Your name fits tho


Gave me green and said "dont punk me, puss"

Don't give bad advice and I won't.

Later..


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> With the 2006 to 2012 diesels today you want a warranty. Buy new.


I'll second the notion that buying new is ridiculous. One of the biggest wastes of cash known to man.

There's no doubt that emissions requirements have made owning a diesel a PITA and a warranty is certainly a smart thing to have but buying new is most definitely not!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I'll second the notion that buying new is ridiculous. One of the biggest wastes of cash known to man.
> 
> There's no doubt that emissions requirements have made owning a diesel a PITA and a warranty is certainly a smart thing to have but buying new is most definitely not!


I really don't want someones POS truck he raged on for 11,000 miles and hated so much he traded for new, and then think I got a good deal.  That's just me.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

if you want that used 64 ford get an oasis report. get the vin and take it to ford svc center. they will be able to give the history of vehicles service/repair. 

as mentioned junk the edge. 

the truck should have a 5 yr 100k mile warranty on just the motor. while youre getting the oasis ask about the avail warranty. 

if you return it to total stock you mite be able to purchase an extended warranty. 

dont know bout the duramaxes other than they have fuel issues that mite be very difficult to remedy. that was just from reading a few minutes on one forum. find some legit chevy forums and research to get the real stories. even the almighty alison trans have issues.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

LoL @ this thread... I agree Chris...


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I did not want new either, I bought a 2010 Dodge this past Monday. Great truck, I own 4 other Dodges and a Ford.

Hands down Cummins makes the best engine on the market.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Someone remind me.. So what were the HUGE problems of the 6.4? A couple recalls on the 2008 which consisted of a radiator and fuel tank valve. I think they get a bad rep because it was the 1st of the new diesels with regenerative DPF.

I love the Ford product because they have the best "overall" truck IMO. Cosmetic, power train and technology. You might find some details with other mfg's that will pull ahead but but overall there is no question.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

If it was me I would try to find a 2007 dodge with a 5.9. Newest truck that has a good motor


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> I really don't want someones POS truck he raged on for 11,000 miles and hated so much he traded for new, and then think I got a good deal.  That's just me.


How would you know it was raged on? I had a friend who couldn't make up his mind what he wanted and went through 3 brand new trucks in less than a year. No need to get all bent out of shape because no one else shares your opinion to buy new.

As for the actual thread topic I say pick whichever one you like more because if your not worried about towing then either is a good truck. Personally I am quite biased to Dodge but I would own a Ford if it was a 7.3. I bought my truck new for 35k drive out but would not buy anything new now days because of all the emissions junk and a new Dodge similar to mine is probably 55k now.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

the 64 is a maintenance huer. open her up to a few mods and shell turn into a beast. 

imo ford makes the best looking trucks. wish they took some that design money and put it into production. 

the plastic radiators are ****! not only are they made cheap but are also placed behind numerous heat exchangers and mounted on a soft front support. i wish mishimoto made one for the 64. even the 67s are blowing rads.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

goodwood said:


> the 64 is a maintenance huer. open her up to a few mods and shell turn into a beast.
> 
> imo ford makes the best looking trucks. wish they took some that design money and put it into production.
> 
> the plastic radiators are ****! not only are they made cheap but are also placed behind numerous heat exchangers and mounted on a soft front support. i wish mishimoto made one for the 64. even the 67s are blowing rads.


Pretty sure we can thank accountants and engineers for that in an effort to save .02 per 100 sold. Generally speaking, I truly believe they last a long, long, time but it seems like a design more prone, or susceptible to failure.

That said, I can remember back when they were call copper and quite frankly it seemed like there were more failures back then compared to now. I believe the problems are also magnified for two reasons: one being the internet connecting people, news, information like never before so even a small problem will seem large and two, the number of units sold nowadays is far more so even though the percentage of failures are substantially less, the overall numbers may be more and then it gets plastered all over the internet (refer back to reason number one).

Wasn't too long ago when most of us considered 100k miles to be near the end of life for most vehicles. Nowadays, that figure is easily 200k miles and a lot of us driving trucks expect to get 250k or more...

I agree there are what appear to be shortcuts but I guess the bottom line is I think we often lose perspective as our expectations have changed over time.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im gunna keep my 7.3 till it falls apart its got 300k miles and runs like it's brand new, IMO the 7.3 and 5.9 is the best motor out there, and if I were in the market for a new truck it would be a chevrolet only because they have had that duramax for a while now it it seems to be doin ok. I'm on my 2nd 7.3 and wish they still made them!!!! Like I said earlier new truck would be a chevrolet and used truck would be a 07 5.9 dodge


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

flatsmaster14 said:


> used truck would be a 07 5.9 dodge


I had one for a year. It ran great, solid engine no doubt. Problem I saw was that they put a million mile engine in a 100,000 mile truck. That truck just rattled apart. I bought it used with 65k on the odometer. Kept it for 14 months and sold it with close to 100k on the odometer. It looked solid when I traded it in but looks were only skin deep. I know the first owner and he's elderly. That truck was never dogged and always kept stock. Heck, it didn't even tow a trailer until I bought it and even at that it towed a 5500lb boat! Had it held up better, I'd still own it. I simply don't have faith in Dodge trucks anymore.

To the OP here is my suggestion....find a new F250 body fill the engine bay with a Cummins, rig it with an Allison tranny and bolt it all onto a GM chassis...THATS the truck you should buy.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

ATX 4x4 said:


> To the OP here is my suggestion....find a new F250 body fill the engine bay with a Cummins, rig it with an Allison tranny and bolt it all onto a GM chassis...THATS the truck you should buy.


Too funny, that is EXACTLY what I tell my buddies...


----------



## Ince (Mar 24, 2011)

man guys, thanks for all the input. never did i think this topic would get so many opinions.cant lie, i got a good chuckle from some of the back n forths. all in all good info. i think I've narrowed it down to a 6.4 power stroke. 2009-2010. of course a stock truck is what I'm wanting. if i want any mods, id prefer to do them myself than to have someone else's modded out truck. I'm going to go check out a place off 610, west of 288 called DN Motors. anyone had any dealings with them or know of anyone? I've read some reviews and all seem to be pretty good. and good idea on that oasis report. i think there is a ford dealership right across the freeway somewhere near that place. I've never heard of an oasis report, but I'm sure they can help me when i ask. wish me luck guys. bank has the cuffs on me around 38k. I'm pretty sure i can get something I'm happy with at that price. will either be the 3/4 or 1 ton. have some good deals on their website. only thing holding me up is the trade offers on my 2008 f150 fx4 with 64k miles. getting a lot of lowball trade offers, doesn't put me in a mood to deal with em at all. anyway, will keep you guys posted and thanks again for all the comments and opinions. always good to get some free info from people that know!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

youll be able to get more if you sell your truck yourself needless to say. i got way over trade in value and a little less than retail selling on craigs. 

dunno bout DN. russell and smith ford at 610 and s main if you need the services of a nearby dealership. 

38k is plenty of money. it should be able to get you in a very new truck fully loaded with extremely low miles. 

i was in the exact same position as you last summer. take your time and good luck.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

If you're gonna buy used you'd be much better off getting a late model 6.0.


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

flatsmaster14 said:


> If it was me I would try to find a 2007 dodge with a 5.9. Newest truck that has a good motor


We have a winner!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Drive all of them then pick*

I am partial to Duramax , I have an 2006 , only thing I have done is regular oil changes , only time since I have owned it the power brake booster leaked , dealership replaced it under warranty , when it turned 96,000 it got a tuner and strait pipe , now I get 20 hwy and 17 city , friends have the newer dodges 2 of them and all I know is every couple months I am picking them up a the dealership for different problems these are from 2009 2011 dodges , friend has the new fords and he loves it pulls everything with and is very happy , I have drove his truck and like the power and ride and power , but only time will tell once he gets 30,000 + miles well have to see what problems come up.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I have an Cummins 07 5.9...was thinking about new but am nauseated by prices. Between 98k and 104k miles I put a water pump, A/C compressor, A/C evaporator, and transmission in...no way I will sell now. Like the truck. Had an 03 Duramax dually before Ran it 100k no probs..manual tranny that was noisy but strong. The new Ford motor I think will be good. Serviceability is an issue for major repairs..ie lift Ford chassis to get to major engine work. TW


----------



## teufelhunden (May 29, 2010)

For what it is worth...My wife is a barrel racer. The times I have gone with her, all you see in the parking lots, hooked up to big horse trailers, are Fords and Dodges. You might see a Chevy or two. I personally, have a '97 F-250 7.3l, and you couldn't pry that truck away from me. My wife has a '11 Dodge with the 6.7 cummins. Plenty of power, just not great fuel mileage. So far no problems. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Im gunna keep my 7.3 till it falls apart its got 300k miles and runs like it's brand new.....wish they still made them!!!!


I likes mine just fine. 99 F250 7.3 with a 51 hp Hypertech program which was installed by the dealer under warranty. Bought it 3 years old from my best friend who paid the NEW price for it. Banks 3" exhaust to the turbo, K&N air intake.....what's not to like?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Word to the wise. READ YOUR WARRANTY! Dodge is the worst about not honoring warranty work with Ford being second. If you have a failure on a Dodge that has anything to do with the fuel system they will blame it on fuel contamination and not covered under warranty. Suing them wont work either just read my posts on the 08 Dodge I bought brand new.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Bottomsup said:


> Word to the wise. READ YOUR WARRANTY! Dodge is the worst about not honoring warranty work with Ford being second. If you have a failure on a Dodge that has anything to do with the fuel system they will blame it on fuel contamination and not covered under warranty. Suing them wont work either just read my posts on the 08 Dodge I bought brand new.


I had a 2001 Dodge quad cab 4x4 with the 318 motor and had a problem with the fuel system and they repaired it with no problems.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Bottom is talking about diesel engines.


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> To the OP here is my suggestion....find a new F250 body fill the engine bay with a Cummins, rig it with an Allison tranny and bolt it all onto a GM chassis...THATS the truck you should buy.


I have seen this done (except for the GM chassis), and have watched the truck in action at Diesel Nationals. That thing was a beast. Can't find the link to his truck though...


----------

